# 2019 2400 purebay df300 suzuki factory hard top loaded 75k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2019 2400, purebay df300 factory hard ttop power pole i pilot 36 volt gps fishfinder only 30 hours like still in warranty call brad at 409-370-3555 only 75k


----------

